

Show HN: Snapline - social recommendations for online retailers via FB Connect - tmcneal
http://www.getsnapline.com

======
tmcneal
Hi everyone,

I'm the (solo) founder of Snapline, which is a B2B startup that lets online
retailers provide their customers with online recommendations via Facebook
Connect. Customers who opt into Snapline will see personalized product
recommendations based on their Facebook profile; so it looks at age, gender,
location, education status, interests -- as well as view and purchase history
-- to determine the best products to display.

I definitely appreciate any feedback you may have, and am happy to answer any
questions!

